# Calling 1300-364-613 from overseas mobile



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

How to Call 1300-364-613 from overseas mobile numbers? It gets ended immediately. Only from landline it gets connectd. Am sure there'll b some alternate numbers for overseas callers, but couldn't get from website. If someone knows it, pls share it. Thx


----------



## sunita.sanjaykumar (Jul 9, 2010)

Try Calling from Skype. thats how we got through..







kabilan said:


> How to Call 1300-364-613 from overseas mobile numbers? It gets ended immediately. Only from landline it gets connectd. Am sure there'll b some alternate numbers for overseas callers, but couldn't get from website. If someone knows it, pls share it. Thx


----------

